
Ask HN: Alternative to Dropbox's Public folder? - dandare
I have received an email today from Dropbox announcing the end of the Public folder. This used to be the most valuable feature of all dropbox - you could run HTML pages from there etc. DO you know a similar alternative?
======
ishitatsuyuki
GitHub pages, Google Cloud Platform free tier, Firebase Hosting - all those
are targeted at hosting sites or binaries, and thus are likely to be a more
stable and longterm alternative to Dropbox.

... requires some programming knowledge though.

